# Problem with BFD and MIDI interface



## Guest (May 15, 2006)

I have a new BFD pro and tried using it with the latest REW software and an M-Audio usb -to- MIDI interface called the "UNO". All the settings on the BFD are correct (I checked multiple times :T ) and the input light flickers when information is sent, but nothing is stored in the presets. I returned the interface and entered the settings manually, but I'd like to get the MIDI to work. 
Any ideas? Sucess stories? Failures? Help?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Maybe JohnM will have some ideas.

I haven't done this yet with my USB > MIDI interface yet... have you checked the REW HELP files to see if there's anything in REW you have to do?


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2006)

I posted this question over at AVS Forum and John replied sending me HERE ! He has no answer and thought someone else at this forum might have experience with the MIDI interface I was using.

round and round we go, where it stops.....:yes:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

lol... gotcha on a wild goose chase huh?

I'm guessing it's going to be interface related if you have the BFD settings correct.

I suppose the best we can hope for is someone else will have used this interface and chime in. OR... if you want to grab up the Edirol interface some are using here... we know that one works. If you get it and it don't work then I would suspect that it's one of two things... incorrect BFD settings or bad MIDI inputs on the BFD.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

The model is the Edirol UM-1EX controller... http://www.rolandus.com/products/productdetails.aspx?ObjectId=732&ParentId=114

I'd search Froogle for the best deal.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2006)

Well, ya know Sonny, I've spent the last few hours muckin' around with the the B F'n D. I've got my settings stored and my system sounds as good as it's gonna get in my room- and that's excellent. Evenly balanced, full range, etc. If I need anything more accurate I'll go into my studio.
Time to move on to other things (like food shopping, laundry etc) before my wife gets REALLY mad.
Maybe I'll pick up the Edirol if it's cheap enough. (Edirol sounds like a cough medicine, doesn't it....:R )

Thanks for helping.

Phil


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... I'm about the same... haven't even bothered hookin' mine up yet. About the only reason I got it is so I can fiddle with it and learn about the procedures in connecting and using it, which will enable me to provide help here. I may leave it alone just so I don't have to no anymore than I know. :sarcastic:


We sure hope you'll hang out with us here... share your time with us and AVS or whoever else.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2006)

I use the UNO with no problems. The lights on the BFD will flicker when info is sent even if the BFD MIDI settings are not set up for "STORE", however the poster said he checked these settings numerous times. I wouldn't think it was a bad cable or input since his lights do flicker, seemingly indicating the data is being transfered and recieved. Maybe a BFD problem of storing the data?

RG


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks for chiming in Robert!


----------



## Malice (May 1, 2006)

Maybe it's me, but I always get the IN - OUT connections confused in terms of what goes to what. 

Assuming you have followed the easy-to-miss step of saving the MIDI settings to store the presets: "Press the IN/OUT button again to change to the Store Enable menu"
then try swapping your MIDI cables around. Worth a long shot!

HTH

Bob


----------



## RollsRoyce (Apr 20, 2006)

Malice said:


> Maybe it's me, but I always get the IN - OUT connections confused in terms of what goes to what.
> 
> Assuming you have followed the easy-to-miss step of saving the MIDI settings to store the presets: "Press the IN/OUT button again to change to the Store Enable menu"
> then try swapping your MIDI cables around. Worth a long shot!
> ...


Yep, I've done that, too. My MIDI adapter is the Turtle Beach USB one. I always had to dig out and RTM before using it. Lately, I've been leaving it connected to the BFD and just disconnecting the cable from the laptop. The BFD stays on all the time, so I don't have to worry about redoing the store enable command, and the USB connector only fits ito the computer one way, so setup is tres easy. Haven't seen any additional noise or other ill effects from having the MIDI attached all the time, either.

Believe me, Sonnie, once you've started using that MIDI interface, you'll be hooked. Takes about 2 or 3 minutes between REW runs, including changing filters and sending them to the BFD, all without moving from in front of the computer!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2006)

Hmm; I might have forgotten to press the "in/out" button after the MIDI info was sent. I just assumed that the info was in the proper registers. Wouldn't the front panel LED's light regardless of the "store" command?
Anyway, I've sent the interface back and my settings are stored. Since my room and sub won't change I can manually change a setting here or there. I might be getting some new tower speakers with powered subs installed, and I'll have to invent a new preset. Maybe by then someone will have figured out my problem! 
By the way, one of the first things I checked was the IN/OUT postition of the MIDI cables.
If you have them backwards the lights don't flash....


----------

